# would Protoss be Tau or Eldar



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

Discuss!!!


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they were meant to be a combination of both. At least I vaguely remember someone saying that.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Insanity72 said:


> I'm pretty sure they were meant to be a combination of both. At least I vaguely remember someone saying that.


Agreed. But I'd say a little bit of both, and neither. 

You can draw obvious parallels between a lot of things, doesn't really mean much though.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Protoss are bit more like eldar, that being said they are extremely religious and tough. To be honest aside from their technology being somewhat similar the two are actually pretty different.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Eldar.

Starcraft was released in 1998; Codex Tau (adding Tau to 40k's 3rd Edition) was released in 2001.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

At least the Zerg and Marines aren't so hard to relate to their 40k-copies... I mean, inspiration.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Lord Commander Solus said:


> At least the Zerg and Marines aren't so hard to relate to their 40k-copies... I mean, inspiration.


Too be fair, you could say that a lot of the Nids' current look could be attributed to Starcraft. Do you know what Tyranids looked like in '98?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Starcraft owes it's existence to Space Hulk.

http://kotaku.com/5929161/how-warcraft-was-almost-a-warhammer-game-and-how-that-saved-wow

Warcraft was supposed to be Warhammer game originally but Blizzard ended up deciding to alter it enough to make it their own IP so they could retain all rights and royalties to it. 

It's not hard to see how Blizzard also took inspiration from GW for their scifi game as well.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Starcraft is based off the same book 40k was based off of. I do not think that Starcraft is directly copied from 40k,ffs you can't make a shoulder pad without GW suing you, I don't they would let someone use their IP for a game unmolested.


----------

